# Sticky  DHEA-Is George at Care saying it ok to take?



## hickson

Hi 

I read on a FF post that this lady was taking DHEA, and she was under George.. 

Is anyone taking this and George has ok it?...and did it help? 

H x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maybe ask some consultants advise it but say that they cannot prescribe it as it is not a licensed drug.  I would also tell him if you are going to tkae it- good luck
L x


----------



## hickson

Bump.


----------



## Cozy

H Hickson,

I was at Care Manchester and when I told them I was taking DHEA they were happy for me to do so and said if I hadnt have been taking them, they would have suggested it. I was told to take 50-75mg per day for 3-4 months prior to a cycle.

Unfortunately it didnt appear to make any difference to me, but I do know people who say it helped them.

Cozy


----------

